# Alternative zu Photoshop CS



## Ugnar (12. Juni 2010)

Ich Suche eine alternative zu Photoshop, es sollte übersichtlich und leicht zu bedienen sein.


----------



## Ugnar (16. Juni 2010)

Also ich nutze im Moment Gimp, aber auch nach längeren googlen finde ich kein vernünftiges Tutorial bzw. eine andere gute alternative.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Juni 2010)

Paint.net

Hab ich loaded, weil mein normales paint irgendwie weg war.



Supereinfache Bedienung, viele Extras (Bilder erhellen und das ganze Zeug halt).
Und es ist komplett kostenlos.


----------



## Dominau (16. Juni 2010)

hmm. war grad im forum von paint.net

das sieht fast genauso aus wie das von buffed ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Juni 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> hmm. war grad im forum von paint.net
> 
> das sieht fast genauso aus wie das von buffed !
> 
> ...



Das ist natürlich ein hochwertiges und untrügliches Qualitätsmerkmal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (16. Juni 2010)

Ugnar schrieb:


> Also ich nutze im Moment Gimp, aber auch nach längeren googlen finde ich kein vernünftiges Tutorial bzw. eine andere gute alternative. Könnt ihr mir was empfehlen?



Die Suche nach "Gimp Tut" ergab ungefähr 2.390.000 Ergebnisse (0,24 Sekunden). Da ist nichts brauchbares drunter?
Eine bessere, weil kostenlose Alternative zu Photoshop gibt es nicht.


----------



## Ugnar (16. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Die Suche nach "Gimp Tut" ergab ungefähr 2.390.000 Ergebnisse (0,24 Sekunden). Da ist nichts brauchbares drunter?
> Eine bessere, weil kostenlose Alternative zu Photoshop gibt es nicht.


Noxiel glaub mir ich Suche schon eine Weile find erstmal ein vernünftiges Tutorial.


----------



## Deanne (16. Juni 2010)

Adobe bietet mittlerweile Trial-Versionen von der aktuellen PS-Version. An deiner Stelle würde ich mir die besorgen und erst mal testen, ob dir das Programm überhaupt liegt. Wenn dir Gimp ohne Tutorial zu kompliziert erscheint, wirst du auch mit PS deine Probleme haben.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (16. Juni 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Adobe bietet mittlerweile Trial-Versionen von der aktuellen PS-Version. An deiner Stelle würde ich mir die besorgen und erst mal testen, ob dir das Programm überhaupt liegt. Wenn dir Gimp ohne Tutorial zu kompliziert erscheint, wirst du auch mit PS deine Probleme haben.



nur mal so Deine Augen aufreiß und hinweis, daß er eine ALTERNATIVE zu CS sucht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und GIMP würde er nehmen, wenn er ein Tut dazu finden würde


----------



## Deanne (17. Juni 2010)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> nur mal so Deine Augen aufreiß und hinweis, daß er eine ALTERNATIVE zu CS sucht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Okay, ich habe mich verguckt.

Im übrigen frage ich mich, warum man zu GIMP keine gescheiten Tutorials findet. Ich habe auf Anhieb über Google einige hilfreiche Seiten gefunden, das war absolut kein Problem.

http://docs.gimp.org/de/

Ich weiß nicht, inwiefern sich das Handbuch von der aktuellen Version unterscheidet, aber es bietet grundlegende Infos zu den meisten Funktionen. 

http://www.gimpusers...s/gimp-2_4.html

Bietet zahlreiche Tutorials und Foren, über die man sich an erfahrene GIMP-User wenden kann.


Einlesen muss man sich überall. Dafür hat man auch ein brauchbares Programm, mit dem man einiges anstellen kann. Man muss sich nur etwas Zeit nehmen und Geduld mitbringen, denn nicht alles klappt sofort. Natürlich müsste man auch wissen, was genau der TE sucht, welche Amsprüche er hat und ob Grundkenntnisse vorhanden sind. Nicht jedes Tutorial ist für jeden Benutzer geeignet.


----------



## Lillyan (17. Juni 2010)

http://browse.deviantart.com/resources/tutorials/appreference/thegimp/

Ebenfalls ein paar Tutorials.

Ganz ehrlich: Meiner Meinung nach gibt es kein besseres Programm, wenn man sich kein Photoshop leisten kann. Gimp ist ein allraounder, für spezielle Dinge gibt es natürlich noch bessere Programme...


----------



## Dracun (17. Juni 2010)

gfx-sector.de gibt es auch sehr brauchbare GIMP Tuts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ugnar (17. Juni 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Okay, ich habe mich verguckt.
> 
> Im übrigen frage ich mich, warum man zu GIMP keine gescheiten Tutorials findet. Ich habe auf Anhieb über Google einige hilfreiche Seiten gefunden, das war absolut kein Problem.
> 
> ...


Danke *Deanne*, ja dann werde ich heute Abend ein wenig Bild Material besorgen, und mich mit *Gimp* beschäftigen.


----------



## Pounze (28. Juni 2010)

Also:

Es gibt DEFINITIV keine alternative zu Photoshop, wenn nur Miniprogramme die evt. 30% der Funktionen von PS enthalten.
Ich will damit jetzt nich rumpöbeln oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es ist einfach Fakt!

Photoshop bleibt einfach No.1 und da kommt definitiv NICHTS ran. Nich mal annähernd!

Aber: 
Wenn du für den Anfang ein kleines Bearbeitungsprogramm brauchst um was kleines zu gestalten wird Gimp reichen, eventuell auch Corel (ist auch easy zu handhaben und vorallem nicht so teuer) VIELLEICHT reicht dir ja auch schon die Freeversion von Photoshop -> www.photoshop.de oder du schaust dir ma die Adobe PS Elements an. Dort sind nur ein Teil der PS Funktionen eingebaut, jedoch reicht das auch für manch einen aus.

Tutorials gibts für "Designer" mehr als genug, da "Designen" (So wie es immer alle nennen, auch wenn diese es definitiv nicht tun) ja zum Volkssport No1 geworden is. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StixOne (14. Juli 2010)

Pounze schrieb:


> Also:
> 
> Es gibt DEFINITIV keine alternative zu Photoshop, wenn nur Miniprogramme die evt. 30% der Funktionen von PS enthalten.
> Ich will damit jetzt nich rumpöbeln oder so
> ...



WORD!


AAAAABER: 30 %????? eher 0,3 %^^

Zitat: "kein Mensch auf diesen Planeten beherrscht Photoshop und seine funktionen und deren Möglichkeiten zu 100 Prozent, nicht einmal die Entwickler"


----------



## AjaxXx (14. Juli 2010)

Ich würde mir nichtmal die Mühe machen und Gimp lernen wo du doch irgendwann auf PS umsteigen wirst - spätestens wenn du so weit bist das du weitere Funktionen brauchst. 
Dann stehst du wieder am Anfang.

Wobei denk mal drüber nach: Wenn du es nichtmal schaffst dich mit Gimp einzuarbeiten - dann bleib bei Paint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du musst einfach erstmal verstehen wofür jedes Tool gut ist, alles mal ausprobiert haben bis du deine eigenen Dinge umsetzen kannst.
Ich sage einfach mal das ich schon ganz gut bin, aber immer noch erst einen BRUCHTEIL aller funktionen beherrsche und ich habe echt EXTREM viele Übungen gemacht.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (16. Juli 2010)

photoshop ist halt einfach 1337! aber hat für viele sachen zu viele funktionen^^ mit ps kannst du halt alles machen was du willst. ich habe früher immer gimp genommen und nehme es jetzt wieder. ich kann sowieso nicht mit bildern umgehen (bin dann doch mehr der programmierer) und warum soll ich für keine änderungen photoshop starten?^^


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Juli 2010)

wenn dir gimp zu wenig kostet und photoshop zu viel versuchs mit photopaint ist supereinfach zu bedienen kann mehr als paint aber alles was notwenig ist um ein photo sauber zu bearbeiten ^^


----------



## Yadiz (20. Juli 2010)

AjaxXx schrieb:


> Ich würde mir nichtmal die Mühe machen und Gimp lernen wo du doch irgendwann auf PS umsteigen wirst - spätestens wenn du so weit bist das du weitere Funktionen brauchst.
> Dann stehst du wieder am Anfang.
> 
> Wobei denk mal drüber nach: Wenn du es nichtmal schaffst dich mit Gimp einzuarbeiten - dann bleib bei Paint
> ...




Also ich habe beides auf der Festplatte. Deine Erfahrung kann ich nicht teilen - die sind doch total ähnlich aufgebaut. Wer mit Gimp umgehen kann, kann das in wenigen Stunden auch mit Photoshop und umgekehrt.


----------



## Amarillo (14. August 2010)

Hab Win7 ist Paint für Kleinigkeiten eigentlich recht gut!
Ansonsten ist und bleibt Adobe CS4 oder 5 das Non Plus Ultra


----------



## Hotgoblin (14. August 2010)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Hab Win7 ist Paint für Kleinigkeiten eigentlich recht gut!
> Ansonsten ist und bleibt Adobe CS4 oder 5 das Non Plus Ultra



Das ist GIMP und Paint.NET viel besser...


----------



## Sheepard (2. September 2010)

Ich hab bis vor kurzem auch noch Gimp benutzt und bin dann auf PS CS5 umgestiegen, Gimp ist kein Vergleich aber um die ganzen grundlegenen Sachen zu erlernen nicht schlecht denn:

(Zitat von einem meiner Lehrer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ):
Photoshop hat mehr und Gimp hats übersichtlicher.

Wobei ich anmerken muss das das ja eh Übungssache is


----------



## paul1993 (27. Januar 2011)

es gibt zu allem eine günstiger Alternativen, die frage ist nur was braucht man und wie ist die Qualität der Alternative. So sind die alternativen zu PS immer im Umfang schwächer zwar gibt es einige die kostenlos sind und einige bieten aber dennoch haben sie nicht das Maß was PS hat, aber dafür sind sie ja umsonst. 

Ich habe deshalb mal etwas gegooglet und habe auch was dazu gefunden nämlich einen Artikel auf preisgenau.de ( die 10 besten Photoshop Alternativen zur Professionellen Bildbearbeitung ) In dem Artikel werden 11 kostenlose alternativen vorgestellt zu PS. Aber ich glaube nicht das die georteten sind denn Gimp ist in der liste nur auf platz 6 und ein für mich unbekanntes Programm namens CloudCanvas ist auf dem ersten Platz.

Und bei 11 vorgeschlagenen Alternativen denke ich mal wirst du sicherlich das richtige finden.


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Januar 2011)

Dann hat der TE ja jetzt eine lange Liste, die er abarbeiten kann.

Ein Grund zum schließen


----------

